# Ouch my back



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Man this is the second time ive yanked my back. First time I hopped out of the truck and tried to set a 36x24 bluestone on a bucket to brush with bonding agent. This time was just snatching up a panel from the height below. All cold fresh out of the truck. Son of a!

I did a job for an injury Doc this summer and mentioned it to him, he said to watch it and I should have done physical therapy. Shrug.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Yea, Listen to him...I'll take a pic of a couple scars from where my back has been cut open for repair a couple times...now I barely work

I remember many years ago I just bent over to pick my hammer up, I never stood back up that day


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Yea, Listen to him...I'll take a pic of a couple scars from where my back has been cut open for repair a couple times...now I barely work
> 
> I remember many years ago I just bent over to pick my hammer up, I never stood back up that day


I'm wondering if I should get a MRI. I can't move, I'm on 4 advil and a perk and it still hurts the same. I was an hour ride down the highway and was praying I didn't have to use the break or change lanes. Sucks getting old.

If I live I'm going back to the gym and maybe even yoga. I used to do the routine on the p90x over the winter.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I slipped a disc last year snatching a car battery up quickly first thing in the morning. Luckily we don't pay for doctors and he sent me for physio which really helped. The exercises they gave me were really useful. 
Years ago they made you lie on a board for 6 weeks, but nowadays they encourage you to keep moving, and do the exercises.
The worst thing was the muscle spasms, and getting out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

News flash...too late to start the be healthy routine...at least until this is repaired.

Pop 2 percs every 4-6 hours, lay down, don't move...talk to you after the weekend.

Yes get an MRI, I had one bulged disc at 9.5mm or 3/8"...that hurts


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Yea, Listen to him...I'll take a pic of a couple scars from where my back has been cut open for repair a couple times...now I barely work
> 
> I remember many years ago I just bent over to pick my hammer up, I never stood back up that day


Yep been there before, just rolling out felt one day and bam that was it. Turned just right and it put me to the ground. Of course i only go to the dr in a very worst case situation but i did go to the chiropractor last year and it did seem to help the everyday nagging pain.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

take it from a back pain expert... your taking the wrong drugs! Muscle relaxers are what you need. all the pain is causing your back muscles to spasm and tighten up which in turn exacerbates the pain. take some muscle relaxers,maybe even a tasty beverage and get some solid sleep. after the pain subsides you need to get on a religious stretching program in particular your hamstrings:thumbsup: good luck


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I let my doctor and back surgeon know that their many years in medical
School was a waste...I heard it on CT


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It feels more like a muscle not a vertebra? Its kind of off to the side alittle, but it still hurts  Lets me know im alive booohyaah!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had my share of back and neck injuries. Just because it hurts somewhere else, doesn't mean it's not your back.

All the nerves in your body exit the spinal column at some point.

Turn a bone or two in there and you'll get the message. 

Anyone here ever suffer from Sciatica?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Yea sciatica sucks...still got my cane

Your muscle is in spasm mode because it is over compensating for something.

If you've blown a disc your going to like the pain from a muscle spasm a lot more


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Anyone here ever suffer from Sciatica?


I had it last year when I slipped a disc. Took about 8 weeks to go. I found walking helped, although after a while the pain got too much. The exercises the physio gave me were probably the best.
I've still got a bit of numbness in my toes at times.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Been there...done that! Havent had an "episode" in many years and I am sure it is because I got into stretching...rest up this weekend and take some meds!


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Yea sciatica sucks...still got my cane
> 
> *Your muscle is in spasm mode because it is over compensating for something.*If you've blown a disc your going to like the pain from a muscle spasm a lot more





parkers5150 said:


> *take it from a back pain expert... your taking the wrong drugs! Muscle relaxers are what you need. all the pain is causing your back muscles to spasm and tighten up which in turn exacerbates the pain. take some muscle relaxers,maybe even a tasty beverage* and get some solid sleep. after the pain subsides you need to get on a religious stretching program in particular your hamstrings:thumbsup: good luck


Flexeril and maybe a some Vicodines, to take off the edge.

I've been through the gamut.
Doc./drugs, Chiro./electro stimulation, massage, who knows, it just takes time.

Last episode, wife bought me an Inversion Table, I don't know, seems to help.
Probably, helps with maintenance.

Get well,
D.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

TIGHTER MITER said:


> Been there...done that! Havent had an "episode" in many years and I am sure it is because I got into stretching...rest up this weekend and take some meds!


Yeah I'm going to try. I am going to hit the gym so hard this winter ill be on magazine covers!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Anyone here ever suffer from Sciatica?


I've had it for about ten years. It mostly presents itself as an elephant standing on my foot while wearing a red-hot horseshoe. Aleve helps a bit, but I'm building a pretty high tolerance for the drug, dammit.

Most days I do okay until lunchtime. By 5:00 I look like Amos McCoy.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JBM said:


> Man this is the second time ive yanked my back. First time I hopped out of the truck and tried to set a 36x24 bluestone on a bucket to brush with bonding agent. This time was just snatching up a panel from the height below. All cold fresh out of the truck. Son of a!


I guess its time to become a greeter at Walmart!:whistling

Good thing you didnt mess up your disk..hope you feel better soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

JBM said:


> Man this is the second time ive yanked my back. First time I hopped out of the truck and tried to set a 36x24 bluestone on a bucket to brush with bonding agent. This time was just snatching up a panel from the height below. All cold fresh out of the truck. Son of a!
> 
> I did a job for an injury Doc this summer and mentioned it to him, he said to watch it and I should have done physical therapy. Shrug.


I pinched a nerve in my back this summer (for the second time) and had similar symptoms as you described. I bent over to pick up an empty mortar bucket only to end up lifeless in the dirt for an hour. I couldnt walk or stand up straight. It took about 5 days before I could be useful again on site. I had to have my wife put my boots on every morning for those 5 days :sad:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Captainsls said:


> It took about 5 days before I could be useful again on site. I had to have my wife put my boots on every morning for those 5 days :sad:


Why? So they wouldn't get lonely? :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When I was fifteen, I built a giant see-saw with my buddies. We were goofing around one day and i almost got launched from it. Anyway, to prevent being launched, I wrapped my arms around the double 2x10. When I topped out, I kicked myself in the back of the head, then dropped about 12' to the ground. My backs been sketchy ever since.

This video shows some pretty good examples of the "Scorpion". Believe me when i tell you, these kids are hurting.:laughing:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

lukachuki said:


> ever since this thread started my back has been hurting so I refuse to read it anymore.


No pain no gain.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*New age*

One may call it (new age) some may call it "bull" but i feel there is some validity to the posts by WILLY IS & LUKACHUKI. Just for fun read some of the stuff by DEEPAK CHOPRA,ESTER HICKS or for that matter MOTHER THERESA. Particulary her quote on war protests,you may see the link . What you think about you bring about. So i concure with LUKACHUKI, all this talk about back injuries has chance to continue the "chain of pain" count me out.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I hobbled through the day and was able to lay 8x12;s by myself, cheer. 

I wonder how many people who have back issues have good mattresses? 

I have had the same one for a while now and said screw it and spent an embarrassing amount on a new one. My wife has been saying ours is the reason I have weird stuff going on with my back, we will see I guess. Sometimes out of the blue if I step with my left leg I get a shooting pain in my ass, no lie haha. If I walk around the mall for too long my back stiffens up. 

I always thought I just needed to goto the chiropractor, but im starting to think my mattress is killing me.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

JBM said:


> I hobbled through the day and was able to lay 8x12;s by myself, cheer.
> 
> I wonder how many people who have back issues have good mattresses?
> 
> ...


 I actually ran a mattress store at one point. In my experience mattresses won't cure a back problem but they can make you more comfortable, kind of like ibuprofen. There are certain mattress/person combos that can cause discomfort so if you feel good going to bed but feel like crap when you wake up then that might be the case.

If you go to a physical therapist what do you think the odds are they're going to say "just get a good mattress, you'll be fine after that"? They might tell you to get a new mattress but they're also going to tell you to exercise certain muscle groups, stretch, stop certain negative patterns etc..

My bed set cost somewhere around $2500(hey, I'm in it over 2k hours a year) and I love it but it doesn't cure me when I pinch a nerve in my lower back. If you're sleeping on a crap bed then get a new one but don't expect a miracle. The number of people coming in for a memory foam bed expecting it to make them a ballerina used to make me sick. Talk about good marketing.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

JBM said:


> I hobbled through the day and was able to lay 8x12;s by myself, cheer.
> 
> I wonder how many people who have back issues have good mattresses?
> 
> ...


Make sure your shoes/boots are doing what they are supposed to be doing. Leg pain up to your ass sounds like a touch of sciatica.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stuart45 said:


> No pain no gain.


I did not see that, as this thread is officially sworn off.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> Ice is good. I have a flexible ice pack just for injuries. My chiropractic is not a big fan of heat for back pain.
> Also sitting around is the worst for me. Once I can get moving the back feels better.


My Chiropractor gave me the advice about the ice, ironically taking money out of his own pocket because the ice has been the ticket for me.

Heat is good for certain body aches, but I've found it to be detrimental with back problems. It feels good when the heat is on, but the spasm starts hard when the heat comes off and I start moving around.

Stretching first thing in the morning, knowing what movements will aggravate the old injuries and taking the proper steps when the inflammation starts goes a long way to staying on the job site and out of the doctors office.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Shame you can't read this lukachuki, it's getting better all the time.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, but it could be working more hours and every day trying to wrap up before the weather hits. Maybe the 32 foot ladder has something to do with it too. 

I have a friend who was using ladders even when he was in his 80's. He must weigh about 150 pounds or less. The damn 32 footer weighed too much for him to carry and so he used a bicycle wheel and front steering hub and put it into one of the ladder rungs so he could carry one end and the bike wheel would carry the other end. Damned if I know how he got it up in the air.

That guy is almost 90 now and still rides his bike all winter long in Iowa. Un-believable. 

They say that most us rust out instead of wear out. Just take it easy, play it smart and try not to exceed the duty cycle on your body.

willy


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

loneframer said:


> My Chiropractor gave me the advice about the ice, ironically taking money out of his own pocket because the ice has been the ticket for me.
> 
> Heat is good for certain body aches, but I've found it to be detrimental with back problems. It feels good when the heat is on, but the spasm starts hard when the heat comes off and I start moving around.
> 
> Stretching first thing in the morning, knowing what movements will aggravate the old injuries and taking the proper steps when the inflammation starts goes a long way to staying on the job site and out of the doctors office.


lone is right on. stretching in the morning is a key to prevention. as is good technique and light exercises like taking light (10lbs or less for average sized guys) barbells and lifting them out in front of you (with the back of your hand facing the sky) one at a time to strengthen your back muscles.
ice is also good after the initial injury. inflammation issues want ibuprofen and ice, heat makes it worse. i've been told you don't want to ice for more than 20 minutes as it does more damage than good.
if you need to relax the muscle then you want heat. if you've torn something then it's ice the first couple days and then alternate ice/heat.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

JBM said:


> If I live I'm going back to the gym and maybe even yoga. I used to do the routine on the p90x over the winter.


I might sound like a crock of shiite , and i can be, but 15 years ago it would take me 15 minutes to straighten my back after driving my old 1952 landrover. I started riding a bicycle to work and about a year later i realizied my back was better. Another 5 years and I started laying some brick myself again at 50 years old. 

Take it for what it is worth. do the yoga or something.


----------

